# Basildon



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Thinking about going to Basildon, does anyone know if the venue is anywhere near a train station? Not driving.. can't cope with another 4 hour drive each way.. otherwise I'll have to bug someone to give us a lift from a train station 

Still haven't decided whether to go, but not going to Hamm.. and it is almost on my birthday.. so I might have some cash


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

It would probaly take around 5/10 minutes in a cab but would be a very crap and long walk.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

If you cant find a station, i can always pick you up somewhere Christy, im coming from West London.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

its not immensly far, a cab will cost about a £5. 

If you want to know the cheaper companies let me know and ill PM numbers. 

But you are looking at 20 mins to walk, through col-de-sac (spelling?) and industrial areas...


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I was thinking of getting the train up as well, looks like will have to budget for cab fare as well


----------



## Essex_Nick (Aug 26, 2007)

The station is about 2 miles from the venue. I'll be going prob via the train so will get a taxi from the station, anyone who needs a life is welcome to jump in.

Nick


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey if we get enough of us just hire one of those big cabs to make a few journeys and drag us all there


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Aye, cabs are genrally Ok around here, but some (the ones with free phones and Ads everywhere) are not that cheap. 

There are others with a better service, and nicer fares

Willing to walk anyone over but it will take a while. There isnt a bus that goes near either.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I may be able to offer a lift to a couple of people if needed. It all depends how long people stay there as to wether I can give them lifts back to the station or not though LOL


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I was thinking of driving from Norwich but the train seems good idea...


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

I can offer 2 spaces (unless Dan wants to be picked up?) from the station.... 

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO im gettin excited already!! lol


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

just looked at the train fares.....cheaper me to drive and it takes about the same time.....


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

im going


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

i might go depending on travel!!! :no1:


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

when is basildon...because ive missed the past 2 shows and i REALLY wanna go so yea when is it lol


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

23rd september


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

As soon as that eh? :no1:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> i might go depending on travel!!! :no1:


didn't i offer you a lift? lol


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Trice said:


> didn't i offer you a lift? lol


You cant seriously expect people to get in THAT car Trice!


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

Trice said:


> didn't i offer you a lift? lol


so you did! im going :no1:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Why not?  it's only the exhaust and front bumper falling off. not like anything wrong with the car


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I'll meet you all at the train station!


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Im more worried about the Driver, King Of Chavs. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

t-bo said:


> I'll meet you all at the train station!


Don't believe him! he doesn't turn up!:Na_Na_Na_Na:



Snakes r grreat said:


> Im more worried about the Driver, King Of Chavs. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'm not a chav let alone a king of chavs


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

t-bo said:


> I'll meet you all at the train station!





Trice said:


> Don't believe him! he doesn't turn up!:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> I'm not a chav let alone a king of chavs


Indeed! "No-show T-Bo" as he shall be now crowned! (I was waiting for Trice who was waiting for teebs at Barking)

And Trice you have the right car, you've just got to burberry your image up some:lol2: As I've said previously......you're the diet coke of chav


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

Fangio said:


> 23rd september


YAY i seem to be free!!! thank god...i think ill have to get a train down though =\ oh for when i can drive lol


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

balthazar196 said:


> YAY i seem to be free!!! thank god...i think ill have to get a train down though =\ oh for when i can drive lol


I can give you a lift if you want and don't mind getting in a car with a noisy exhaust thats falling off 



Fangio said:


> Indeed! "No-show T-Bo" as he shall be now crowned! (I was waiting for Trice who was waiting for teebs at Barking)
> 
> And Trice you have the right car, you've just got to burberry your image up some:lol2: As I've said previously......you're the diet coke of chav


It was a free car! i can't complain Lol


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Trice said:


> I can give you a lift if you want and don't mind getting in a car with a noisy exhaust thats falling off
> 
> 
> 
> It was a free car! i can't complain Lol


You're paying for it here though eh!:lol2:


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nah im cool thanks Trice =] what i might do is get the train down and my brother will meet me at the station ((seeming as he lives in basildon)) and then he will take me coz he is looking into geting a pet lizard lol trying to convince him to get a bosc XD 

but yea thanks for the offer =]


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Lol the offer stands. if things don't go as planned.  I'm definately going. Should be fun. I want a new reptile. Not sure what yet. I bet i end up buying a boa Lol


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

lol i would love to come back from a show with a giant burmese lol or an adult bosc...either way i want something huge so i can scare the living s**t out of mum lol


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Well i came back from the barking show with a milk snake and a beardie.. didn't show the milk to her though, took her a few days to realize i had a snake aswell as the beardie 
wonder how long i can hide a boa.


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

lol if i could hide a burmese from mum for more than 2 days i would give up my whole video game collection to anyone for free lol


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

will we have room for a 20ft retic in the car trice? im hoping to pick one up


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

So long as it's in a bag big enough to hold it in my boot. sure why not?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> will we have room for a 20ft retic in the car trice? im hoping to *pick one up*


I'd enjoy watching that.......I could do with a laugh!:lol2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Fangio, got another viv for sale? :d lol


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Trice said:


> Fangio, got another viv for sale? :d lol


No I'm actually needing a viv now dammit. I was wishing I hadn't sold it! I've had to temp house the retics together while the new editions take over a viv in their tubs. I've got some B&Q vouchers here so i just gotta get with the making. I'm planning on pairing the Macklott's and the blood and housing them all seperate!

I'm debating what size viv to build to house which animal at the moment!

Can't make my mind up


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

let em all free roam the flat they'll have fun play a game of tag etc..


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

correction, a fun game of tag matt


----------



## Atheist (Aug 19, 2007)

Does anyone know the next date that this venue will be held. Or is that a stupid question, sorry new to this and never knew there was a show in basvagas so im happy to pop down for a bit.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> correction, a fun game of tag matt


matt getting chased by two retics a tegu a blood python and a macklotts? now thats something worth paying to see.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Atheist said:


> Does anyone know the next date that this venue will be held. Or is that a stupid question, sorry new to this and never knew there was a show in basvagas so im happy to pop down for a bit.


Once a year.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> matt getting chased by two retics a tegu a blood python and a macklotts? now thats something worth paying to see.


I'm ok......after all "I know kung-fu"

Also well versed in the ways of the Matrix bullet-dodge (thanks to a face-biting blood python)


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

oo i see so you have left the jedi realm?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> oo i see so you have left the jedi realm?


Yeah i got bored of waving a lightsabre around and the cloaks just aren't fashionable nowadays

(and I really did used to do kung-fu (Wing Chun and Seven Stars Praying Mantis))Keep meaning to go back but old and lazy)


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

So... will anyone have a stall there? if so what will they have?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Trice said:


> So... will anyone have a stall there? if so what will they have?


I bloody hope so or we're all gonna be standing in an empty hall:Na_Na_Na_Na:

LOL


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

:lol2: could be fun?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> :lol2: could be fun?


Calm down it's not gonna turn into a Basildon lovefest:lol2:

Or at least i hope not!

Though Nerys did say i could have a cuddle............(with her skunk that is) which I'm looking forward to


----------

